# `***` Is Now Mine!!!



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I finalised the deal with Andy last night so now it`s mine all mine























*Breitling Superocean A17360B cal.17 25 jewels*










It took me a bit of time to work out how to adjust the bracelet so I first tried it on a nato which didn`t look bad either


















Anyway I`m well pleased with it









BTW in case anyone wonders I haven`t noticed any urges to grow a Freddie Mercury moustache or wear chaps














:lol:


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Get it bead blasted by Howard !!


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Congrats. nice looking watch.









may look good beadblasted though...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I finalised the deal with Andy last night so now it`s mine all mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Shawn, you`re a real barsteward














:lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

fukin bril





















l


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice watch Mac

Very butch.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bet your well chuffed mate,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Dont like it










Mach glad you could finally post a pic, it must have been killing you holiding out









They do look like lovely watches and I do like the hand set, especially as the inner 24 hour numbers isn't obscured by the hour hand









Enjoy


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Super Pics Mach









Sorry you had to keep it under wraps whilst i was away,but glad you are chuffed with your new purchase









Also thanks again for collecting and looking after the Shark for me ,you are a top mate


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Mach,welcome to the "Breitling gang",sorry mate couldnt resist the pic below


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys & though I am reaalllly chuffed and happy I am not _*that*_ happy







:lol:

Andy you`re very welcome, but you should seriously consider letting the Shark go to a good home
















BTW sorry for the delay in replying, I got called away for a minor emergency


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ventura said:


> Get it bead blasted by Howard !!





redmonaco said:


> may look good beadblasted though...


Naa, I`ve got bead blasted, brushed, satin & PVD, nice to have something shiny for a change


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Mac, good for you


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Jase, I`d best be careful, next stop might be a speedy & a sub


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ventura said:
> 
> 
> > Get it bead blasted by Howard !!
> ...


You need something shiny so to be seen through that forest of arm hair.

(no offense...I've got hairy arms too)

Congrats Mac...looks good. (but not _that _good)


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Very nice, Mach. It complements that hairy wrist or yours perfectly, and I'm sure will attract many admiring glances. 

I had a Breitling Colt (quartz) for about 9 years until I sold it last year. The woman who bought it from me got it as a birthday present for her husband, so presumably not everyone who wears them is necessarily gay.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura said:
> ...


I shaved it all off once for a bet, boy did it itch growing back











hotmog said:


> Very nice, Mach. It complements that hairy wrist or yours perfectly, and I'm sure will attract many admiring glances.
> 
> I had a Breitling Colt (quartz) for about 9 years until I sold it last year. The woman who bought it from me got it as a birthday present for her husband, so presumably not everyone who wears them is necessarily gay.


The only person I know to be gay is my boss and he wears a Seiko quartz


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Nice watch.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Congrats Mac, it looks great; I especially like the numerals.



mach 0.0013137 said:


> The only person I know to be gay is my boss and he wears a Seiko quartz


I have a Seiko Quartz.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Congratulations, it is a great looking watch.

I'm not shaving my moustache for anyone, and the only chaps I have are the ones related to extreme cold.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Running_man said:


> Congrats Mac, it looks great; I especially like the numerals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> Running_man said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Mac, it looks great; I especially like the numerals.
> ...


Is there something you`d like to share with the group?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nice one Mac,


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Wearing chaps Mach? I thought you just had to make sure the "chaps" didn't sneak up behind you?









Best regards David


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Shawn, you`re a real barsteward
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He takes a good self portrait though mach.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

grey said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Shawn, you`re a real barsteward
> ...


ahhh, we've met tho grey!!!!!!!!!!! u have the advantage!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Very nice!

Have to say, though, they do look good beadblasted...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Running_man said:
> ...


Sure, that line comes from one of the all-time funniest episodes of Seinfeld where Jerry is denying that he is gay, but not wanting to be seen as anti-gay.

Jerry: There's been a big misunderstanding here! We did that whole thing for your benefit. We knew you were eavesdropping. That's why my friend said all that. It was on purpose! We're not gay! Not that there's anything wrong with that...

George: No, of course not...

Jerry: I mean that's fine if that's who you are...

George: Absolutely...

Jerry: I mean I have many gay friends...

George: My *father* is gay...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


lol


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> Quote (grey) - "He takes a good self portrait though mach. "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember it well, that's me on the right.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

grey said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Quote (grey) - "He takes a good self portrait though mach. "
> ...


ooohhh....you are a one


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

BRIETLNG COLLECTORS BUT SANDBLASTED DONE IN THE REAR OF THE SSHOP


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Timetraveller said:


> BRIETLNG COLLECTORS BUT SANDBLASTED DONE IN THE REAR OF THE SSHOP


wish i had one lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

WHAT BOYFRIEN







D


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Congratulations Mach, I think it looks fine in all of its blinging glory. When did all of this Breitling=gay stuff start?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

unlcky alf said:


> Congratulations Mach, I think it looks fine in all of its blinging glory.


Thanks











> When did all of this Breitling=gay stuff start?


I can`t remember, but I suspect Jason & Cammy are responsible, obviously I don`t mean they are generally responsible just specifically, in this case


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Nicely done Mach!



mach 0.0013137 said:


> I finalised the deal with Andy last night so now it`s mine all mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Breitling = Handlebar Moustache

Since I got mine I have this uncontrollable urge to grow one... its







creeping me out


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Running_man said:
> ...


OK, I admit it! I'm getting a thing for quartz watches!









2 Seikos and a G10!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Xantiagib said:


> Breitling = Handlebar Moustache
> 
> Since I got mine I have this uncontrollable urge to grow one... its
> 
> ...


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, Mach, it's good to see what some of us were contributing towards







, enjoy your new acquisition. Wear it with pride!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Mach, looks awful utter waste of money!!!!

Kidding, well done mate


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

oldfogey said:


> Well, Mach, it's good to see what some of us were contributing towards
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn`t have got it without those that bought the Citizens & Seiko 









BTW how are they?











hippo said:


> Mach, looks awful utter waste of money!!!!
> 
> Kidding, well done mate


You`re just peeved that you missed the 007


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> Breitling = Handlebar Moustache
> 
> Since I got mine I have this uncontrollable urge to grow one... its
> 
> ...


I`ve found this interesting but worryingly titled review of the Superocean.... *Breitling Superocean "Queen of the Seas"*


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Glad you've got it all sorted.

Wear it in good health and no heading the down the docks when the boats come in


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

strange_too said:


> Glad you've got it all sorted.
> 
> Wear it in good health and no heading the down the docks when the boats come in


Thanks & I`m not keen on seamen


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks & I`m not keen on seamen


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Oh no! Here we go again...............Sweety!!!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

don't worry M8 you be proud


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mac thats not a *** it's a ********* you were trying to fool us









Congratulations it's a fine watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Mac thats not a *** it's a ********* you were trying to fool us


`***` = BSO


















> Congratulations it's a fine watch


Thanks John, BTW does it look familiar?







:lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Thanks John, BTW does it look familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















That is well travelled Martbroad - JoT - Martbroad - JoT - ANDI I think was the route


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Xantiagib said:
> 
> 
> > Breitling = Handlebar Moustache
> ...


THOU SHALL HAVE A SALMON WHEN THE BOAT COMES IN

THOU SHALL HAVE A FISHY ON A LITTLE DISHY WHEN THE BOAT COMES IN

THOU SHALL HAVE A BLOW ... WHEN THE BOAT COMES IN

Forgot the words


----------

